# Mobile Phone as an Angle Gauge



## glue-itcom (Mar 10, 2021)

By accident I swiped my Android phone screen from the right hand side and found a new tab. This tab gives you fast access to: compass, torch and a level. If you then hold the phone on one edge in level mode you get an angle gauge. That made me wonder just how good an angle gauge it is.

So, I got the surface plate, sine bar and wixey digital angle gauge out to run some comparisons.







I measured quite a few angles and then plotted the results for the Samsung A71 and Wixey Gauge versus the Sine Bar (my absolute).






 I calculated the RMS errors for both devices and the Wixey digital angle gauge is +/-0.2° and the Samsung A71 is +/-0.1°.


----------

